# What's the difference.



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been looking at 1911's for a while now, and am not sure what to get. I love the look of the kimbers, but when it comes down to it, is there a huge difference that would make me want to buy a kimber or higher end gun over say a springfield G.I.? I'd shoot it quite a bit, and probably put around 1,000 or more rounds through it a year. Eventually I'd like to carry it, but I won't ever be in any shooting competitions unless I discover I have way more skill than I think I do. Is there really a noticeable difference between the 5 to 600 dollar 1911's and the 1000-1500 dollar guns??


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

In a word, _YES_


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

alright, but what? I've heard people picking up the GI models and loving them and saying they are just as good, and can drive tacks all day. I understand they maybe shoot smoother and stuff, but what exactly sets them apart? I'm not bashing the higher brands, just wondering if it's going to be something where I'm happy with spending the extra money or not.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

(face palm)

Spend some time reading here.

http://handgunforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=98

Good info here, thanks VAMarine.

http://handgunforums.net/showthread.php?t=20769

Were to get it.....

http://handgunforums.net/showthread.php?t=3399

Absorb.:smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Kimber is not a high end gun. If you just want a beater, get a GI or milspec... if you want something more suited for carry, some of the options available on a gun around the $800-1k would appeal more to that purpose. Front strap checkering, spurred hammer, beavertail grip safety, and extended thumb safety are all options youwould propably find desireable.

There are so many options and configurations, that it can really get confusing when you're starting out. You might want to narrow it down by size. Do you want a gov't length (5"), comander length(4 1/4"), or officer size(3")?


----------

